# Tapes came today - ready to start!



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Actually I got the CDs - I was afraid the tapes would wear out! I'm looking forward to starting them. I've had IBS for over 15 years and I hadn't done anything new with it in so long. I've just used Imodium as needed. I've started calcium since finding this website and now the audio program. Very exciting!JLeigh - did you get yours yet? I think we ordered them about the same time.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi BR,Yep, I got mine today also!I'm so ready to start them. Mine came from Oregon, did yours? I thought they were coming from overseas???------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

BR & Jleigh,Glad to hear you've got your tapes.I really hope you enjoy them and they reap plenty of benefit for you.Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

They come from oversea to me then out to people in the us and canada. Mike has some problems in the early days. I live in Oregon.I am happy you both are starting. Enjoy and be well.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi BR:Have fun!JeanG


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Thanks Clair, Eric and JeanG. It's nice of everyone to be so supportive.


----------

